# Scarlett Johanson Made an Album



## MAC_Whore (May 25, 2008)

So......Scarlett Johanson made an album.  Here it is on Amazon if you want to take a listen.

Your thoughts?


----------



## gigglegirl (May 25, 2008)

I believe she made a video for Falling Down and thats how I heard her music. 

My opinion--not my cup of tea. There are some local singers that have the same style of music but it sounds hella better (surprising considering the amount of money they could pour into "mixing" her music). 

I prefer music with a mix of faster and slower ballady types. Listening to all the songs previews, I would be disappointed buying the cd.

Jen AKA Mac_Whore--you are posting/helping us SO much this morning! Thank you!!!


----------



## User49 (May 25, 2008)

Well I'm a big Tom Waits fan so when I heard she was doing this I thought... huh, never expected that. I don't think it works for her. I give her credit though, at least she's put a bit of thought into it as opposed to making some lame dance tune or something. But I think she's a good actress and should stick to that....


----------



## gigglegirl (May 25, 2008)

good point glitter. its not terribly manufactured like some actresses sound like to top the charts (Lindsay Lohan's "music" anyone?) but I feel you summed it up perfectly--she should stick to acting!


----------



## User49 (May 25, 2008)

I mean Lost in Traslation is one of my favorite films! And when she appeared on Justin T's video... brownie points for that because I thought it worked. But singing??


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 25, 2008)

You can definitely see her time around Sophia Coppola influenced her.  These songs sound like the The Cocteau Twins and Sophia Coppola had a lovechild.  

Personally, I don't think she has a strong voice at all.  She is a great actress and tha hotness, but not a singer.  

I just question if this is one of those situations were everyone around her turned into a "yes" man.  You know, heavy on the "yes", light on the honesty.


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 26, 2008)

she can't sing at all.


----------

